# طلب / جدول يبين كثافة الكيروسين (وقود التدفئة)



## علي الشرفاني (19 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم . يرجى من الاخوة في المنتدى تزويدي بجدول يبين الكثافة النوعية للكيروسين (وقود التدفئة) في درجة حرارة 25 مئوية kg/m3 .واكون ممنون


----------

